# Write Protected USB Stick!!!



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

The problem happened like this. I put my USB stick into one of the school computers to transfer some files but I got a error message 'cannot copy due to write protection' thing. I managed to transfer the files by asking the teacher because it was just my school work.

When I came home and tried to put another file in the USB it came up with the write protected error message. I can't even reformat my USB stick because it's write protected. I tried downloading a USB format software off the toshiba site but that didn't work either. 

I'm 100% sure that there is no write protection switch on my USB. It's a 4gb Toshiba USB. Can anyone suggest any ideas how to remove the write protection?


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Is this your flash drive?
http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/adet.to?seg=HHO&poid=384982

In the overview it says: *Includes LOCK Security Application Program protects your data from unauthorized access*

Specifications:

* Dimensions and weight: 2.34" W x 0.83" H x 0.42" D; 0.35 oz
* Operating System requirements: Windows 2000/ XP/ Vista
* Security Function: LOCK Security Application Program
* In the box: *USB flash drive with LOCK Security loaded on the flash drive and warranty booklet*
* One year limited warranty

This might be your problem.


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope. Mine is a Toshiba 4 gb U2K USB


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

4GB TransMemory™ U2K USB Flash Drive
(enhanced for Windows ReadyBoost™)

* Supports the ReadyBoost™ function of Windows Vista™
* Write Speed: up to 5 MBytes/s
* Read Speed: up to 16 MBytes/s
* Large storage capacity
* Downloadable password lock system
* 5 years warranty

The following can be downloaded at the link below
Useful information:

* Memory Card F.A.Q.
* Data storage capacity
* What is SDHC™?
* What are the new SD Speed Classes?
* What are U3T Smart Drives?
* U3T Launchpad removal
* Download Drivers and Security Software
* User Manuals

http://www.toshiba-memory.com/en/usb_drives.html


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes I downloaded the formatting software there but it didn't work. I have to face the worst. It's broken and I have to buy a new one.


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Not much info about your flash drive I will look for more.


----------

